# Rubin 2014 VCA Nationals



## xraytiger (Feb 12, 2013)

2014 VCA National Derby Winner! Just wanted to share since I've gotten lots of great advice from you all that has helped me decide what path I wanted to pursue. Thanks to the board!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Way to go Rubin.
That's a outstanding accomplishment.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Whoa! Congratulations and wonderful looking dog!


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Congratulations Tiger!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

To those who know the dedication it takes to play at this level. Great job Rubin.

Good looking dog who does the breed proud.

RBD


----------



## xraytiger (Feb 12, 2013)

What started as an idea,dream....is becoming reality. It would not have been if I didn't ask you all the questions I did or read your blog or all the post you all have made. Thanks guys!


----------

